# A propos de la mémoire cache.



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2000)

est-ce que si on augment la taille de la mémoire cache dans le tableaux de vord "mémoire" on augment les performance de l'ordinateur ?

Ma mémoire cache est actuellemet régler par défaut à 5600 Ko.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2000)

À priori, celà augmente les performances globales de la machine.
Celà dit, tout le monde, et je dis bien, tout le monde, recommande de laissé la valeur par défaut.
Ton réglage est bon !!!

------------------
Xavier Cabanne
Restons cool, mais à Clermont !!!


----------

